# Horsey Christmas cards!



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

My horsey christmas cards are now available to buy from my website - www.alexunderdownart.co.uk.
They come in packs of 8 - 2 of each of the below designs - I'm donating £1 from every pack to The Thoroughbred Rehabilitation Centre in Lancashire, so please help support them!
Here are 2 of my cards, to see the rest please visit my website - hope you like them!!


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

What price are they ?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

They are £8.90 for a pack of 8 - if you look here you can purchase them:
Christmas Cards


----------

